# Intel Centrino Notebooks

## schnelle

Hi .. 

Ich hab vor mir ein Centrino Notebook zu kaufen, hat da jemand

Erfahrung mit. Speziell mit dem Wireless Lan. 

Hab da irgendwo mal gelesen das es noch keine Treiber 

darfür gibt. 

Hat sich das in der Zwischenzeit geändert oder bekommt man 

das anders noch zum Laufen ?

Gruß Markus

----------

## MrTom

Hi!

Hab ein 803er ACER und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.

Aber auch die Notebooks mit gleicher Ausstattung von IBM und Dell sind bei den Tests und den Usern immer gut dabei. Linux läuft auf diesen Notebooks eigentlich sehr gut. Hier im Forum gibts auch was zum Acer:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780

Mit der WLAN sieht es z.Z. noch schlecht aus. Falls sich in der letzten Woche nix geändert hat, gibt es von Intel oder auch OpenSource noch keine Treiber.

Bei Dell kann man das Notebook auch mit einer Dell-eigenen WLAN (56 MBit) kaufen. Das läuft laut Google unter Linux. Laut Intel-Specs darf es dann nicht mehr als Centrino verkauft werden. Aber das macht das Notebook ja nicht schlechter  :Wink: 

----------

## kairo

Evtl. hilft dir das hier:

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

mfg

----------

## thundersteele

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Bei Dell kann man das Notebook auch mit einer Dell-eigenen WLAN (56 MBit) kaufen. Das läuft laut Google unter Linux. Laut Intel-Specs darf es dann nicht mehr als Centrino verkauft werden. Aber das macht das Notebook ja nicht schlechter 

 

Nur eine Kleinigkeit zu den Dell Karten:

Nach meinen Infos läuft die Truemobile-1150 unter Linux, für die Truemobile-1300 und 1400 die bei den neuen Centrino Notebooks als Alternative angeboten werden gibt es zur Zeit keine Linux unterstützung. Falls jemand anderes weis bitte berichtigen.

----------

## hulk2nd

habe auch ein centrino notebook. also die intel pro wireless karte wird definitiv nicht unterstützt, ich kann nur auf die centrino petition verweisen die irgendwo hier auf dem board rumschwirrt. anfänglich habe ich eine pcmcia wlan karte benutzt, mittlerweile benutze habe ich die intel mini pc wlan karte mit einer dell 1150 karte ausgetauscht, funzt 1a. man merkt allerdings das die mehr strom schluckt. anderseits ist der empfang natürlich auch besser.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## tobimat80

Also, ich hab ein HP nx7000. Das kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Schau mal auf http://mico.de.vu/qwiki/bin/qwiki.pl?LinuxOnHpNx oder www.x1000forums.com nach. Da existiert ein Forum dafür (ist zwar für die amerikanische Version namens x1000 , aber das scheint egal zu sein).

Generell gibt's mehrere Berichte über Linux-Installationen auf www.tuxmobil.com oder auf deutsch - www.tuxmobil.de.

Gruß

Tobi

Ach so, in Sachen WLAN hab ich gehört, das Intel nun doch Linux-Treiber herausrücken will - irgendwann im nächsten Jahr.

----------

## sirro

Besser ne Woche später als nie  :Wink:  Hab das gerade gefunden und direkt an den Thread gedacht.

http://www.tuxmobil.org/centrino.html

----------

## schnelle

Danke erstmal .. 

Leider steht bei Intel nicht wie lange die noch ein dem WLAN-Treiber 

entwickeln   :Very Happy: 

ABer die Seite ist gut ..

----------

## jay

Persönlich wäre ich da vorsichtig. Viele Firmen haben sich mit ihren Ankündigungen schon den Mund verbrannt. Aber notfalls kann man ja auch den WLAN Chip rausnehmen und durch was Linux-taugliches ersetzen.

----------

## aardvark

Na gut, das mit wlan ist klar!

Wie shaut's oaba aus mit dem graphik teil?

Ich schaetze auch 3d ist nicht zu ferfuegung unter linux. Fuer mich waere dass aber wichtig weil ich viel mit blender arbeite.

Bitte melde noch ob da wirklich keine probleme gibt.

Fiati!

----------

## hulk2nd

also die meisten centrino notebooks haben ja keine intel graka sondern ne ati oder nvidia. aber solltest du doch eins haben / kaufen wollen, welches diesen intel graphikchip verwendet, da gibt es soweit ich weiss treiber von intel für linux

grüsse,

hulk

----------

